# wen vs ojon..



## AliVix1 (Jan 10, 2009)

my hair is so dry and damaged... you cant even run your fingers through it really... i know i need to cut my ends off but i want to try one of these products to see if it helps... any suggestions?


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 10, 2009)

Look on Makeupalley.com to see reviews and compare the two. I've never used either products. However, I've gotten my hair into MUCH better shape by using these two products:

Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx Reparative Mask (expensive, but smells amazing and restores strength to hair)
Joico K-Pax Intense Hydrator (smoothes, hydrates and helps prevent split ends.. I use this every three days now and my hair has never been better)

HTH!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 11, 2009)

i've tried both, ojon really didn't impress me and it made my scalp itch. the wen is pretty great, it works the best when you leave a teenie bit in as a leave in. wen is worth a try for sure =)


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 11, 2009)

i think i'm going to try "wen".


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks guys!!


----------



## dorkynerd (Feb 8, 2009)

I have tired both and I personally like Wen better then Ojon. Ojon made my scalp itch like crazy. However, Wen is so expensive in my opinion. Wen did improve my hair though. I think Wen is worth trying out.


----------

